# Waterproof Coax Cable box for outdoor use.



## jisturm (Feb 4, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone could help me find or knows if what I am looking for exists. I have had to replace the Coax splitter outside on my hose twice since moving in. I was wondering if anyone knew of a small plastic type box for use with coax splitters. Basically, I have a 1 into 3 splitter then the cable runs in the house. I want the box so I can mount the coax splitter inside. Thanks


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

have you tried heatrshrinking your coax connectors? Thats what I did on my satellite switch.


----------



## iD Z24 (Aug 6, 2008)

http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...action=compare&copagenum=1&coentrypage=search

or google Coax enclosure... you can also fill the connections with dielectric grease and use silicone tape over the fittings.


----------

